# X11 ne veut pas s'installer sous Tiger sur iBook G3



## Maxenceul (29 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je n'arrive pas à installer X11 sur mon iBook G3 600 depuis que je suis passé sous Tiger 10.4.11. J'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit en substance que le programme existe déjà. Je ne comprends pas pas pourquoi... et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution déjà apportée à cette question.  Quelqu'un saurait-il ? Merci d'avance.


----------

